# New Andriod



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got a Kyocera Brigadier. I love it so far, first day I dropped it twice and survived with only a tiny scratch on the top. Once on pavement, another on a steel/concrete stairway where it landed about 15' down. Little big to carry on the belt if you're sitting in the truck but so far thats the only con.
http://www.kyoceramobile.com/brigadier/


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

First day. Dropped it twice. 
I don't see this ending well.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's _my_ new phone. Had it a few hours now. Very rugged - love it!!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Gotta say I love my OtterBox Defender on my Iphone. Dropped the thing so many times I've lost count, and no damage whatsoever.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> Gotta say I love my OtterBox Defender on my Iphone. Dropped the thing so many times I've lost count, and no damage whatsoever.


My Note 3 has an OtterBox case, it's been swimming twice and dropped a few times. I agree the OtterBox is a phone saver.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

The otterbox cover for my BB bold was great. Factory built in screen cover you didn't have to put on yourself which is impossible to not screw up, and a keyboard cover (I can't live without an actual physical keyboard) which kept dust/paint off the keys.

My Q10 otterbox I'm not as happy with as it has neither of the above.

I whine at them about it and they sent me a new one, which didn't help the problem but my friend got a free cover for his I guess.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Gotta say I love my OtterBox Defender on my Iphone. Dropped the thing so many times I've lost count, and no damage whatsoever.


Same here. Getting the new Droid Turbo soon and will definitely get a Defender case for it as well.


----------



## tjdrake (Mar 31, 2011)

I have never went without an Otter Box for any mobile device. I wish they would hurry up and release the Otter Box for the Ipad air 2!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Otterbox used to make a defender case for the google nexus 7. I only found out they stopped making it after I got the nexus 7. Boo.


----------

